# Bottom shelf at craft shows



## dixiedragon (Oct 4, 2018)

So, I'm toying with the idea of doing craft shows - aren't we all lol? I've got a shelf picked out and some decoration ideas.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/HDX-36-...stic-Ventilated-Storage-Unit-127932/100010588

For those who don't want to click the link, it's a 6 ft high set of plastic shelves. There are five shelves, so about 16 inches or so between each shelf. 

What to do with the bottom shelf? I doubt people are going to squat or kneel to check out the soaps or whatever on that shelf. But obviously I don't want it empty. My ideas right now are to get some kind of nice looking fabric storage bins and have extra soaps in there, and refill the main displays from there. Or some kind of largish item, like a basket of luffas (the natural ones that you grow, not plastic ones). But there just aren't that many largish items. 

My mom does wood turning and baskets, so on her bottom shelves we put 1 or 2 of the larger baskets. Big and eye catching so if people are into them, they easily see them.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Oct 4, 2018)

If you decide to store your extra soaps on the bottom shelf, maybe you could drape a banner with your business name across it so your extras are hidden.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 4, 2018)

What about a few baskets with accessory items. Loofas are a good idea, and you can go pick up some of *these *soap savers at the dollar store. Do you make liquid soap? A few bottles of those if you do. Some of your mom's baskets, and if they sell - good for her


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 4, 2018)

I do not want to be the downer here, but I really would not trust plastic shelving at a craft fair. Building elevation on tables is so much more stable. You can make cheapie shelves using scrap wood different height feet, make simple covers for them and you have elevation no one will tip over and they will last for years. Or get Mum the woodworker to make you some absolutely gorgeous shelves


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 4, 2018)

Mom actually built her own shelves - lasted one show - they were SO HEAVY. Of course, she's a wood turner, not a carpenter/ woodworker so much. My plan is to have 1 of these shelves and 2 tables right now.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 4, 2018)

Kinda thought mom might not be a carpenter. Just be careful with it, I have seen them go over even in wind storms and seen customers knock over that type of shelving, especially when dealing with un-level setup areas. Just a thought... with simple pine boards that you nail some wood feet are lightweight and easy. Well I say that, but my hubby hates those boards, SIL, made them and he is no carpenter,  but we are still using them 9 yrs later.  . I tell him to make me hinged ones then we only have to pack 3 instead of 6 boards. It is also easy to drape a flat tablecloth over them for covering. I eventually made covers for each board.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 4, 2018)

I use metal shelves in my tables as well as she shelves my husband built. This was a couple years ago I think.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 4, 2018)

Looks nice Shari, my experience at market is, if it can fall it will  I really like the step stool with the soap bin. Is that one for markdowns?


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 4, 2018)

I have those shelves. While they aren't unstable per se, they will be if they aren't loaded well. I'd suggest putting a lot of weight on that lowest shelf.
Will you be able to have the shelf backed up against something - so people can only approach it from one side?  That will go a long way in preventing anyone from tipping it over.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 4, 2018)

Indoor shows the shelves may work.  I would be really concerned about stability at outdoor shows though.  3 that I do have very iffy ground as they are held in parks.   My tables wobble without something to stabilize them.  And then there's the wind blowing too. 
I have a few metal shelves that is sit on my tables that stay pretty sturdy.  They fold so easy to transport.   I stack sugar scrubs or soaps on them. Let me see if I can find a picture.


cmzaha said:


> Looks nice Shari, my experience at market is, if it can fall it will  I really like the step stool with the soap bin. Is that one for markdowns?



Thank you!   They hold up really well, even in the wind never had one go over in 5 years.   I got that step ladder with the bucket at a show I did, they were unloading it from their truck during set up and I bought it on the spot.  I generally put markdowns or bath poofs in there.  

I would be concerned with the plastic shelving not being stable if doing outdoor shows.  Indoors it would likely be okay.   The wind can be brutal at shows sometimes.  Then there's the kids that knock stuff.


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 4, 2018)

A lot will depend on what kind of look you want. 
I too say nay to those plastic shelves, they are not sturdy.

While mine are not solid, they fit what I am looking for, basically.
I'm still looking for that perfect fit.


----------



## amd (Oct 11, 2018)

@Lin19687  I love your display! I've been toying with the idea of doing my state fair next year (actually I had thought of doing it this year, but then decided I wasn't ready), but I would need a different setup than what I have. I've been thinking of doing something like what you have using foldable shelves like this (or are yours foldable?)





@dixiedragon I would not use the shelf. I couldn't open the link through the firewall, but if it's the one I think it is, if you have weight on the upper shelves and nothing/lightweight on the bottom, it will tip. Also, as a shopper, I won't look at anything below table height - especially if there is a people crowd. When my husband was doing welded wall art, we saw too many people crouch down to look at the things on the bottom of his wall, and then get stuck because people would crowd in around. People are so rude.


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 12, 2018)

@amd they are not 'foldable' but the legs come off so it can be flat.  Not easily tho. Depending on how much time I have to setup or room in the car I decide on flat or set up.
I actually have different ones now that are 3 rows.  While not perfectly stable, they are stable enough.

The pic you show is one that I wanted but all the reviews were saying really bad construction for the price was not worth it.  I also wanted to see it in person to see how sturdy but can't find it anywhere locally.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 12, 2018)

amd said:


> @Lin19687  I love your display! I've been toying with the idea of doing my state fair next year (actually I had thought of doing it this year, but then decided I wasn't ready), but I would need a different setup than what I have. I've been thinking of doing something like what you have using foldable shelves like this (or are yours foldable?)
> View attachment 32503
> 
> 
> @dixiedragon I would not use the shelf. I couldn't open the link through the firewall, but if it's the one I think it is, if you have weight on the upper shelves and nothing/lightweight on the bottom, it will tip. Also, as a shopper, I won't look at anything below table height - especially if there is a people crowd. When my husband was doing welded wall art, we saw too many people crouch down to look at the things on the bottom of his wall, and then get stuck because people would crowd in around. People are so rude.



My metal shelves fold like these.  I love them  I got them for 20.00 a piece at Hobby Lobby on sale.   Just check to make sure they are sturdy.  Mine are 3-4 years old and still going strong.


----------



## amd (Oct 12, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> The pic you show is one that I wanted but all the reviews were saying really bad construction for the price was not worth it.  I also wanted to see it in person to see how sturdy but can't find it anywhere locally.



My husband is super handy (and smart) so I think he can take one of the "build your own folding shelf" tutorials online and modify it to the correct height and make sure it's stable. He has access to 3D modeling software so he can check it before he builds to make sure it folds correctly. I'm thinking I would need to fill at least my 6ft table and 4ft table for the fair, possibly another 4ft table, plus a bubble scoop display, so talking my husband into this might be another story... Maybe 2020 goals...

Edited to correct weird formatting thing...


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 12, 2018)

My winter goal is to get my husband to build me some new soap display shelves.  He built my first ones and they are on their last breath (5 years).  I pretty much want the same type but higher/taller.   Each shelf holds 5 scents with 4 of each and has 2 shelves.  I have two displays.  I can put out 30 fragrances/types of soap.


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 12, 2018)

My Winter goal is to buy a house that has a soap hut/section and a work shop so I can build my own stuff that I just can't do here 
Plus I have no hubby....  anyone know a sweet, semi good looking guy here in MA ? lol


----------



## amd (Oct 12, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> Plus I have no hubby....  anyone know a sweet, semi good looking guy here in MA ? lol



Bahahaha... our (hopeful) new pastor is from the Springfield MA area, if I were a single gal I'd look twice at him.... Sorry... back to soap stuff...


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 12, 2018)

awwww but he is there and not here.....  Le sigh.

Back to the shelf.  You would be better off with Wood that is solid and then something heavy on the bottom


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 17, 2018)

maxine289 said:


> Shunt211 - where did you get your metal shelves?  I'm looking for something similar.
> 
> 
> 
> Lin19687 - same question - where did you get your wooden shelving?



I got them a Hobby Lobby 4-5 years ago.  I got them while they were on sale for 20.00 each. Normally 40.00. I love them as they hold quite a bit, are sturdy and fold


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 17, 2018)

A small mom & Pop store here , sorry.


----------

